
Democratizing Innovation (free book from MIT Sloan School of Management) - samiq
http://mit.edu/evhippel/www/democ1.htm
======
samiq
good feedback... I'm reading thru it right now and have found there is great
stuff there... I'm half way thru already!

specially for entrepreneurs I found that knowing the way people go around your
products and providing the tools for people to take them to the next level is
key nowadays.

there is so much a startup can make, but by providing the right features for
the majority and a platform for your lead users and crafters to build upon,
makes you set your self as the founding platform while focusing on the long
run and keeping the boat going.

somehow I feel this is a shot to the close environments that the Apple's of
world are putting around products like the iDevices... build great products
but also give the chance for others to innovate freely on top of that!

------
ZeroGravitas
This is a great book.

Personally I'd be put off by the mention of a School of Management in the
headline, it's not really about management. It's related to product design and
how to learn from your users.

Or rather, how to learn from people who are nearly using your product, or
using your product in extreme ways. These "lead users" are the (potential)
customers who are going to tell you something more interesting than "faster
horses" when you ask them what they want.

